# HAHA!!! Check Out Our Walter ~ lol



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Walter/Malty is sooo kickin' it!! Here's our boy. Yep, relaxing with his buds. :wub: 

Thanks so much for the updates, Edie. They warm my heart. 

Now, check it out. Left to Right: Walter (comfy on the arm of the sofa), Mickey, Indy, Toby, Happy, and Babe!!!

What a bunch of "Bugs in a Rug". 

Bless your heart Edie. You are one awesome broad, that's for sure. :sLo_grouphug3: 

[attachment=50323:WalterFamily.jpg]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG, that is just the cutest picture ever. Six Malts all chilling. It can't get better than that. Walter looks right at home with his buds.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

That picture is sheer perfection!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: They all look so comfy and happy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Walter looks right at home!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 23 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750154


> Now, check it out. Left to Right: Walter (comfy on the arm of the sofa), Mickey, Indy, Toby, Happy, and Babe!!!
> 
> [attachment=50323:WalterFamily.jpg][/B]


Oh my gosh - how adorable are they all. I wish I had that many lovely malts all lined up on my couch. It looks like Walter is making himself at home - he looks sooo cute! Thank you Edie for the picture


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, that's the cutest thing!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I LOVE that picture! Walter looks right at home. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's adorable, Walter looks so comfy with his new furfamily. :aktion033: I love that photo.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Perfect couch potatoes! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That needs to be in the calendar! :wub: :wub: :wub: Way too cute!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*SQUEEEEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* That is just the best picture for my heart right now!! Thank you so much for posting it!! Look at my boy lounging on the couch with his new family!! And check out his little arm 'dangling' off the end of the couch. :tender: Someday I hope I can come to your area for a visit. I wonder if he would remember me? *sniff*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, gosh!!! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that picture!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: They all look sooo relaxed and peaceful. And, Walter looks adorable hanging out there on the arm of the sofa. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Hey, I wonder if they all start barking at the same time, too!  Sorry ... I just couldn't resist sharing that thought.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He does look so cute with that little arm hanging off the couch!!!! Oh Crystal, he will always remember YOU!!!! Thanks Deb for posting that darling picture. Life is but a dream!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That is the cutest picture! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Now that is a picture that feeds the soul! What a bunch of comfy, well loved malts! I just love it.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is one of the sweetest pictures that I have seen. They all look so comfy and he feels right at home. :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is one adorable picture! :wub: I have a huge smile on my face, thank you for sharing!! :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I love that picture!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Mar 23 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750199


> Oh, gosh!!! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that picture!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: They all look sooo relaxed and peaceful. And, Walter looks adorable hanging out there on the arm of the sofa. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Hey, I wonder if they all start barking at the same time, too!  Sorry ... I just couldn't resist sharing that thought. [/B]



You got that right.. LOL We have a feral cat that likes to walk in front of the bay window and then lay in the sun and clean herself. We also have deer and wild turkeys that take a walk through the front yard past the window. Not sure what Walter thinks of them, but he definately joins in the chorus of" Ode to Joy" and then runs out the back door to the dogs yard, thinking he will see them..NOT. LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 23 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750197


> *SQUEEEEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* That is just the best picture for my heart right now!! Thank you so much for posting it!! Look at my boy lounging on the couch with his new family!! And check out his little arm 'dangling' off the end of the couch. :tender: Someday I hope I can come to your area for a visit. I wonder if he would remember me? *sniff*[/B]



Oh course he will remember you Crystal - you were his angel and there is no way his little heart will ever forget you. :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a lucky boy! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 23 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750197


> *SQUEEEEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* That is just the best picture for my heart right now!! Thank you so much for posting it!! Look at my boy lounging on the couch with his new family!! And check out his little arm 'dangling' off the end of the couch. :tender: Someday I hope I can come to your area for a visit. I wonder if he would remember me? *sniff*[/B]



I have no doubt that he remembers you! It amazes me how well they remember people. My younger brother drove down here for Thanksgiving and Pixie just really fell for him. He played with her a bunch and she was on his lap for half the day. Just the other day I went to visit my brother and took the fluffs with me. Keep in mind Pixie hadn't seen him since Thanksgiving and had only met him the one time. Well when she got close enough to him to get a good smell, she went absolutely nuts! She started whining and jumping and just going aboslutely crazy. There was no doubt she remembered exactly who he was. It was so cute! My brother loved it. Yep, Pixie spent the whole visit with my brother. I am quite sure if you were to see Walter now, he'd be so happy to see you!


----------

